# Having trouble focusing with film



## tyqre (Aug 14, 2012)

I've noticed that I have trouble getting the image to be razer sharp when shooting in film. Whats the trick? I seem to be able to work the focusing aids in the mirror but I just have trouble getting it to be razer sharp. Tips would be appreciated,

Mitch.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2012)

What shutter speeds and focal length are you using, really your shutter speed needs to equal focal length eg. 100mm minimum 1/100 not set in stone if you have steady hands


----------



## tyqre (Aug 14, 2012)

gsgary said:


> What shutter speeds and focal length are you using, really your shutter speed needs to equal focal length eg. 100mm minimum 1/100 not set in stone if you have steady hands



Well I suppose that this might have been the problem... The sharper of the images I took where with the 25mm lens. The ones i look with the 135mm werent as sharp and i was in a dimly light environment so this could be the issue. But I do have pretty steady hands. Maybe the images are pretty sharp, its just me wanted too much. I was also shooting at f2.4 so maybe that contributed to the softness. Its a pentax k1000 btw.


----------



## compur (Aug 14, 2012)

Try using a tripod or other camera support.  Most unsharpness is due to camera shake.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tack sharpness = shutter speed twice the focal length

OK sharpness = shutter speed > focal length 

Blurry crap = shutter speed < focal length


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 15, 2012)

What has this got to do with "film"?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 15, 2012)

developer can also make a big difference to sharpness try some Rodinal


----------



## timor (Aug 15, 2012)

With film to. Delta 100 has a opinion of being the sharpest and TMX next.


----------



## tyqre (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks for all your replies. Ill take all your tips into consideration next time i shoot a roll.


----------



## bhop (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe there's something wrong with your camera.  My K1000 is pretty sharp with all the lenses I have for it.

Pentax 50mm f/1.7



Lovely Chair by bhop, on Flickr

vivitar 80-200



Stand Together by bhop, on Flickr

tokina 28mm



Dwelling by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## tyqre (Aug 23, 2012)

I took It out on vacation with me so I'll see how it turns out.


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, +1 on the film thing.

It all comes down to, as mentioned above, exposure settings (shutter speed and aperture), stabilization of the camera, immobility of the subject and processing procedures.  Most times you should be able to control two of the four.  Faster shutter speed than your lens' focal length will help reduce camera shake.  A smaller aperture will increase depth of focus but a wider aperture can produce great isolation of the subject as evidenced in the above photographs.  And if you do not have a tripod, then brace yourself against a tree, wall, fence post.  Take a slightly wider stance.  Breathe out before you depress the shutter button.

Just get back to basics.  Take that camera seriously and you will make more serious photographs with it.


----------

